# help she ate rolaids



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

um my 6month old just ate most of a pack of rolaids, a few mins ago. can this hurt her i dont know what to do its 3oclock in the morn here. she is acting a little hyper, but its my bed time and she is usually hyper then


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't know if Rolaids and Tums have the same ingredients but i found this on a good vet site...hopefully you don't have to worry but maybe you should call an emergency vet just in case?

[Tums for calcium carbonate requirements 

 Question: I  need to include calcium carbonate in my dogs homecooked diet, but have yet to find it 
except in the form of Tums. I have read that Tums can be detrimental to pets. 
Is this true? 

Answer:To the best of my knowledge, there is no 
problem with using unflavored Tums (tm) in dogs for calcium carbonate 
requirements. One Tums tablet contains 0.5gm of calcium carbonate. It is also 
possible to find calcium carbonate as the calcium ingredient in some human calcium 
supplements. I don't know the names but you could probably pick them 
out by reading the ingredients.]


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks im basicly just siting up with her now and surfing online about it 

thanks again


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what is a rolaid ??? 

kisses nat


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

a rolaid is like a tablet that you take for stomach aches.... i think htey are harmless... to dogs..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ahhh i see  

i think it's harmless , for once ......

kisses nat


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks so much every one. i just about had a heart attack last night. i dont ever leave meds out at all, they were on my bed in my open purse, the little thief can jump up on the bed now(as of yesterday) she is fine now 

thanks niki


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

At least we know she won't be suffering from heartburn any time soon. :wink:


----------

